# First ferret



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

We are planning on getting a ferret, possibly 2 eventually. We went to a rescue, but found it a bit overwhelming. Im aware they are social and need company. But they were encouraging us to have two or three that were bonded.. 
We took a shine to a masked polecat looking female that didnt like other ferrets and was lovely to handle but was waiting to be spayed. Would we be better suited to a female from a breeder that rehome their girls? I dont feel confident enough to get a baby and the seasons and spaying seem soo confusing.
We are hoping for a pretty ferret thats used to being handled and wont be stressed by our busy home and other pets when it comes in the evenings.
Any advice would be great, thanks.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Where are you? I would say she was a light polecat from your description they are quite common and are a lovely colour in ferrets. I think with rescues you wont know their true age, unless it was a kit (an experienced person can tell) Baby ferrets are actually quite easy to tame despite what many say, they just require firm constant positive handling. The season thing, female (and male) will come into season roughly Jan-March time the year after they where born, depending on many environmental factors (Light/heating).

Some rescues are lovely and take time to know each ferret as an individual some do charge quite a bit for an adoption fee (I suggest you ring your local vet or vets in your area) and find out the cost it would be for a Spey or castration depending on what you decide on, some vets can be stupid with the pricing others are very fair. I would recommend a brother/sister pair for a beginner, weather or not you rescue is your choice but what I will say is there are very few good decent ferret breeders around.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

DKDream, thank you for your reply.We are in Essex. Yes the little female looked similar to many others, she was just very sweet and skipping about,but they didnt know anything of her history.And they had around 60, most had not long been spayed and were albinos.
So i am guessing a retired female would be around 3-4yrs..?
We are in no hurry to find the right one, and still have lots to learn
Im sure i will have lots of questions


----------



## Cathie (Mar 17, 2013)

Can i ask which shelter you went too?

There's no harm in getting one to begin with but ferrets can become bored if they don't have a lot of attention and out of cage running around time!

I was a new ferret mum and rehomed a 4 month old boy and had to neuter him etc which was all straight forward. Though i did read "Ferret for dummies" before consider getting one!

However he did become bored after about a year and i got him a friend (who has now passed), this was a difficult process as he forgot what ferrets were and were scared of them, literally pooping himself! It took a lot of time and effort to introduce him to her. They lived in separate cages and had separate play times to begin with. Eventually they had same play times but didn't get to the point of being housed together.

Some ferrets take to others well. But i just think so long on his own and being so close to me, made him forget he was a ferret!

I would def recommend getting two, they not much different from one and i do regret not getting two when i got my boy (as i was a nervous first timer!)

Eventually i would like 3 ferrets at least as it's always nice to have someone there when one of them does pass


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Snuggles uk said:


> DKDream, thank you for your reply.We are in Essex. Yes the little female looked similar to many others, she was just very sweet and skipping about,but they didnt know anything of her history.And they had around 60, most had not long been spayed and were albinos.
> So i am guessing a retired female would be around 3-4yrs..?
> We are in no hurry to find the right one, and still have lots to learn
> Im sure i will have lots of questions


Awww sadly not many people know a lot about there ferrets as many don't keep records (some breeders do) and even then it can be limited information as you have to search for new blood from time to time and as not everyone keeps records (of heath/how many kits in litters etc) basically what I am trying to say is it is sometimes a lottery, so don't let the not knowing her history be a main factor. You could get a kit when they get some in maybe? as least then you would know the age.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Cathie , ferrets for dummies sounds like a good read for me. I shall look for it.I very much doubt we will stick to getting one. Im sorry you lost your little one.

DKDreams, i understand and know that rescues also have strays and ferrets from different backgrounds. To see how many are looking for forever homes is very sad too.


----------



## Cathie (Mar 17, 2013)

Its a good and clear book to looking after a ferret and defiantly prepared me for getting one and im so glad I did!

Maybe go back again to have a look at them or look around other shelters? Just familiarise yourself with them before making a decision. 

Where abouts in essex are you?


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

We are near Southend Cath, and due to go to a rescue in kent over the weekend to meet their ferrets and play.


----------



## Cathie (Mar 17, 2013)

Ah was going to say you're more than welcome to meet mine to see how you feel around them, but you're about an hour away.

Let us know how the shelter visit goes!


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Awh thank you Cathie, thats so nice of you!!


----------

